# Wrights ham pickle



## superman1 (Jul 30, 2005)

I recently came across a bunch of old jars and bottles and am having no luck locating any information on any of them.  The one in question is a Wright's Ham Pickle and sugar cure. Its a half gallon jar with a paper label. Any help would be wonderful. I have an antique bottles book but cant seem to find any of them


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 3, 2005)

Most all of your bottle books probably will not address values with paper labels & I can only help you with the jars.  Value of the jar/bottle would be based on any embossing and style of closure, if unusual.  The paper label can add to the value either a little or a lot depending on the condition of the label and how old and/or graphic it is.  I could help you with jars, but I'd probably need to see photos in most instances.  -Tammy


----------

